# EVGA GTX 770 Overheating?



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, 

I recently built my first PC (Thanks guys ☺) I have installed a hyper 212 EVO as my CPU cooler which exhausts out the back and I have a fan directly blowing at my graphics card with about 1-2cm gap between them. 

At first I got some loud continuos beeps as the GPU overheated but after changing the fan placements they stopped but even now under load my GPU temperatures reaches upto 80C which seems bad as a lot of people are getting 60-70C easily. 

Should I be concerned, is there anything I can do to improve the temp?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's look at all the temps:

How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will post it tomorrow. It's late night here


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
80C for the GPU is not extreme if that is during a heavy load on the GPU.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Here are the temp pics (Imgur Album): https://imgur.com/a/YOa1a

I couldn't run Kombustor's GPU Burn In Test with the fan at auto. The Temp would reach 100C and the GPU would start beeping! I could also upload some crappy pictures of the inside of my case if needed.

*My PC:*
AMD FX 8320
CM Hyper 212 EVO
Gigabyte 970A DS3P
Adata XPG DDR3 8GB (4x2GB) 1866Mhz RAM
EVGA GTX 770 2GB
Seasonic ECO 600W PSU
WD Blue 1TB
Samsung 120GB 840 EVO
WD Passport 500GB Ext HDD (Just in case)
NZXT Source 530 /w Included Fans.

I understand 80C is tolerable but I would like it to be lower than that if possible. I hear people getting 60-70C easily on their units. Maybe I should get more fans?


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

UPDATE: The GPU starts beeping when it reaches about 78C which it didn't use to do before. I was playing Watch Dogs with Worse Mod on Ultra.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The GPU is certainly getting hot while in use. I would agree with it overheating.

Is the PC clean of any dust by using a air compressor?


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

I build this PC on Saturday. It is completely dust free AFAIK.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How's the airflow in the case? Is there a fan that blows over top of the GPU?

How good are you with hardware? You could try to replace the thermal paste on the GPU, but that may VOID the warranty, I'm not sure.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have got one intake facing right at the GPU and an exhaust at the back behind the CPU cooler.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you checked the direction of airflow on the fan adjacent to the GPU?
Is it blowing back towards the card?
I would remove the centre drive cage and have the fan mounted on the front, drawing cool air in, also I would not use the two 6 pin PCI-E connecters on the same cable, instead i would use a molex adapter if the PSU didn't have a separate 6pin cable.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes I have checked the direction of the airflow. In the mean time can I set the fan speed to 100% without any harm?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can if you want, the fan will not care.

Are the fans on the GPU working correctly?

What worries me is the GPU is running hot even at idle.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

How do I know fans on the GPU are working correctly? 

Also, I have connected all my fans to the inbuilt case fan controller which takes power from the PSU , what speeds are they running at? Are they dynamic?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> How do I know fans on the GPU are working correctly?


Turn the PC on, then look at the bottom of the GPU.



> Also, I have connected all my fans to the inbuilt case fan controller which takes power from the PSU , what speeds are they running at? Are they dynamic?


That means they will run at maximum power all the time, unless the case has heat probes that you setup.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well the fans are spinning if that's what you mean. 

I did some experimentation with the fan positions and got the temperature down to about 77C under maximum load. Is it good enough?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's better than 100C.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

I did some research and found other people having the same loud beeps when gaming. In their case the problem seems to be with the power supply not being able to provide enough power. 

Could I have that same problem? I used this website:
http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine
To calculate the power needed which amounts to only about 460W. What is your opinion on this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Minimum power for a GTX 770 is a 600W PSU. You typically don't want to go at minimum, so a 650W PSU will be most ideal for a GTX 770.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Minimum power for a GTX 770 is a 600W PSU. You typically don't want to go at minimum, so a 650W PSU will be most ideal for a GTX 770.


As above ^
No need to use a power calculator. If a PSU can supply clean/sufficient power for the GPU, you're good.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have been think of adding a fan to the case. Any idea where to add them? 

That beeping was because I turned down the power limit in afterburner to 90% accidentaly.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Take out the hard drive bays and put one in the front if you wish.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have done that already. I have a bottom front intake and a back top exhaust (exhaust same as the picture.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't you fit two in the front?


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Then I would have to take out all HDD cage I'm afraid which isn't possible. 

Is the GPU fan exhaust or intake? If intake where is the exhaust?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A gpu will typically intake air from inside the case and exhaust outside the case.


----------

